# My hedgehog isn't moving much, eating or drinking independently!



## Coconut-hannah123 (Aug 28, 2017)

About a week ago my pet African Pygmy hedgehog began lying in random areas of her cage when she usually would lie in her bed. I also noticed she hadn't been eating or drinking AT ALL. A few days went by and she seems very lethargic and isn't walking about her cage at all, as well as still not eating or drinking. I began giving her liquidised food and water through a syringe and she does take it but I don't know if she is going to imrove. I should also mention the last two days her eyes have been quite crusty but I am managing to clean them open with sterilised water.
Extra info- she is albino, only 11/12 months, she does walk when I place her on the floor but not so much in the cage! She is warm(so is her belly)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What is the temperature in her cage and does she have a light schedule? It sounds like it's time to get her to a vet before it's to late.


----------



## Coconut-hannah123 (Aug 28, 2017)

nikki said:


> What is the temperature in her cage and does she have a light schedule? It sounds like it's time to get her to a vet before it's to late.


 her cage temperature is 26 degrees Celsius and she receives approximately 14 hours natural day light


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She needs to see a vet asap.


----------



## Coconut-hannah123 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi just to let you know, we took her to the vet and she had to get put to sleep. She was just too ill, so heartbroken


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, did they say what the problem was?


----------



## Coconut-hannah123 (Aug 28, 2017)

They said she was "seriously ill" and that her organs were shutting down so I don't actually know what the problem was. Have a feeling it may have been a severe case of metabolic bone disease so the results were undoable sadly


----------

